# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La Batalla de Chernobyl

## embalses al 100%

Aquí os dejo este interesantísimo documental, que recomiendo ver a todos, sobre lo que pasó en Chernobyl, ahora que dicen, que hay que cambiar el sarcófago. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHJfnKoAVmM[/ame]



Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo ví cuando lo echaron en directo, y después creo recordar que lo he visto más veces.




> ahora que dicen, que hay que cambiar el sarcófago.


Cambiar no, construir otro que encierre al actual ya que empieza a mostrar signos de deterioro y demás...

Madre mía, cualquiera se pone a cambiar ese sarcófago con el caramelo que hay dentro... :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Lo ví cuando lo echaron en directo, y después creo recordar que lo he visto más veces.
> 
> 
> 
> Cambiar no, construir otro que encierre al actual ya que empieza a mostrar signos de deterioro y demás...
> 
> *Madre mía, cualquiera se pone a cambiar ese sarcófago con el caramelo que hay dentro.*..


Y después de ver de lo que es capaz...
Pero bueno, en su momento dijeron, aunque sea fuerte:

"Mejor matar a 50.000 personas, que a Europa entera o quien sabe, más allá"

Por una vez he amado :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  al anticiclón de las azores....

----------

